# Fresh out of the vise rev. 3!



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fresh out of the vise revision 3! 

Tail Grizzly marabou 

Body veriegated cheniile 

hackle Gold marabou 

neck "gills" red hackle 

head spund / stacked wool olive 

eyes gold 1/4" 

Hook #4 3 x long saltwater Mustad


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man, that looks great!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Great looking fly Tom....Thinkin' of smallies, are we??
Mike


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Tom it so obvious you have waaaay too much time on your hands now that you are unemployed. Get a JOB man!!  Just for fun, how long did that fly take you to make, i have a rule, if it takes more then 5 minutes to tie, I buy them. Im just too impatient to tie long detailed flies so kudos for you my friend, nicely done

Salmonid


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Very nice Tom it so obvious you have waaaay too much time on your hands now that you are unemployed. Get a JOB man!!  Just for fun, how long did that fly take you to make, i have a rule, if it takes more then 5 minutes to tie, I buy them. Im just too impatient to tie long detailed flies so kudos for you my friend, nicely done
> 
> Salmonid


Well then you would not be intereested in tying any flys that take you 40 minutes but if you up for the challange let me know. Buying flies .. lol.. thats funny get a job "wanker"! I think it took me all about 8 minutes to tye it. Smallies, and brown trout is my focus feesh!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree gribble tying is fun plus buying flys is expensive.. but heres a idea. if ya don't got the patience to tie then try tying 1 or 2 steps and step away. come back and do a few steps at a time until as gribble might say you "fineesh" it. matter of fact heres is a hares ear I just tied.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks good! But i found that they dont sink down enough and tend to float to much. This is why I went with EP minnow flies for all my fishing with minnows type flies. Made a bunch up with rattles for my trip to Florida next month.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I agree gribble tying is fun plus buying flys is expensive.. but heres a idea. if ya don't got the patience to tie then try tying 1 or 2 steps and step away. come back and do a few steps at a time until as gribble might say you "fineesh" it. matter of fact heres is a hares ear I just tied.


That nymph will catch fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnxs now I just got how to make some deer hair flies like above!


----------

